# 10 x 12



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Next week I'm going to start converting a 10x12 horse stall into loft space. I've been asking questions about this but maybe not the right ones. I have a YB loft, what I need is a breeder's section or perhaps more. I need advice how to best utilize this space. If I just divide it into two sections, will I need to make a solid wall if I plan to seperate the hens and cocks? Shall I make a larger area for nest boxes and a smaller one for the hens while they aren't nesting? At some point I need room for Ob's to fly, this may or may not be the place for it. Any suggestions about what to do as far as vermin proofing before I lay a floor raised up from the current dirt floor?


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

I Would Provably Would Divided In Tho Sections,solid Wall May Be A Good Idea When You Separate Hens And Cocks They Will Still Drive Eash Other If They See One Another Im Having That Problem Now Hens Laying Blank Eggs That Is No Good For The Hens,and I Would Use 1/4 Inch Wire To Avoid Anything Getting In.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Look up "rammed earth". Till up the dirt floor and add bags of straight Portland cement(not mix). Spread evenly then tamp very firmly then mist with water.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, my loft is 12 x 10 and here is the set up (or future set up only have YB sections set up). On one side it is a 12 x 4 young bird section, then a 2ft hallway down the middle and 2 5 x 4 sections on the other side a cock section with nest boxes and a hen section with perches. A sliding door is there to possible connect them, so that way during breeding season it can be a 10 x 4 section. That unused 2 x 4 area is used for storage.


If you just want to use it for a breeder loft just split it down the middle (two 6 x 5 sections with a solid wall then a solid siding door) that way you can connect them when breeding. Cocks get the nest boxes and hens get perches.


----------

